# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Hoya gt 300 problem

## zioriccio

Hi, I have purchased an used Hoya gt 3000. Error 11 when try to scan a spectacle, no user manual. Can anyone help me?
I have read that could be a secure screw for shipping. Anyone can instruct me? 
Sorry for my English I'm not a English/American speaker.
Regards
 :Smile:

----------


## zioriccio

I have resolve error 11 problem, now I have another error, Error 10 slide table. Any idea?

----------

